# download freebsd



## mohamed-taher (Dec 22, 2011)

hello every body 

i have many of the links to download like : 

RELEASE-i386-disc1.iso
RELEASE-i386-disc2.iso
RELEASE-i386-disc3.iso
RELEASE-i386-docs.iso
RELEASE-i386-dvd1.iso.gz
RELEASE-i386-livefs.iso

please any body tell me what should I download? :\  , i want download FREEBSD full version .


----------



## SirDice (Dec 22, 2011)

You'll only need disc1.


----------



## mohamed-taher (Dec 22, 2011)

Thanks SirDice , what about " RELEASE-i386-dvd1.iso.gz " It's 1 G.B :|


----------



## Beastie (Dec 22, 2011)

> dvd1
> 
> This contains everything necessary to install the base FreeBSD operating system, a collection of pre-built packages, and the documentation. It also supports booting into a "livefs" based rescue mode. This should be all you need if you can burn and use DVD-sized media.
> 
> ...


source


----------

